# Which do you prefer?



## Captain Hero

*Leg Press or Squats?*​
Leg Press5823.87%Squats18576.13%


----------



## Captain Hero

Which of these compound exercises do you prefer for your legs?


----------



## samurai691436114498

Squats, there is such a variety, front, zercher, sumo, ass to grass, hack etc.

Some leg press machines are ok, but the weight most people can use is rediculous


----------



## big

Squats all the way.

To me, leg press doesn't qualify as a compound anyway.


----------



## shovel man

yep squats then i do legpress


----------



## crazycacti

IMO no contest - the mother of all exercises - the squat


----------



## Truewarrior1

so whos voting leg press...


----------



## hackskii

Squats, unless your knees are hammered then you have to take care them.


----------



## InSaNiTy

I prefer the one with the biggest tits!

I do leg press, I'm awesome at leg press! my knees are buggered, I can barely squat 40kgs without my knees feeling like they're gonna rip....which is a bastard...


----------



## Captain Hero

Truewarrior1 said:


> so whos voting leg press...


I voted leg press


----------



## ChefX

I guess to be 100% honest I rate them equal. If you have access to the good equipment its hard to beat, but squating is far better when you have access to crapy stuff only. Then again for as little as $250 in the USA you can get a good vertical leg press one of my favorites.http://www.megafitness.com/vertical-leg-press.html?GCID=C1766x005&engine=megafitness+sitematch&keyword=Mega+Vertical+Leg+Press+Machine]










The first gym I worked out at was super hard core and had one of these with old train wheels on it, so the lightest you could use was 600 lbs to start.


----------



## ChefX

But who can argue with this?


----------



## InSaNiTy

ChefX said:


> I guess to be 100% honest I rate them equal. If you have access to the good equipment its hard to beat, but squating is far better when you have access to crapy stuff only. Then again for as little as $250 in the USA you can get a good vertical leg press one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first gym I worked out at was super hard core and had one of these with old train wheels on it, so the lightest you could use was 600 lbs to start.


Does the bint come with it? :bounce:


----------



## ChefX

InSaNiTy said:


> Does the bint come with it? :bounce:


hahahahaha Lorian laughed at me when I called someone a Bint!

Sorry, you need good looks to attract them.


----------



## Jock

Squats every time, leg press doen't even compare as a raw mass-builder. I think Tom Platz is testament to that:


----------



## crazycacti

^^^^^ hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## gary

my training partner agree squats all the way


----------



## hackskii

I always thought a bint was a cigar


----------



## Jimmy1

leg press for me

only cos i am too lazy to stretch

i cant get the bar low enough on my back to squat these days

i think both are great but......

squats can incrase waisteline IMO


----------



## Lee1436114491

Leg press for me (that reminds me.. i really need to start doing legs again)


----------



## big pete

jimmy im glad youve given me an excuse for my waistline now!!!!!!!!!!!!

squats though, gotta respect the daddy (jimmy and squats you understand! )


----------



## big pete

gary, im guessing htats the chappie you were asking for???

get him to those comps!


----------



## Biker

leg press for me, I can't squat with my iffy knee.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Biker said:


> leg press for me, I can't squat with my iffy knee.


Are leg presses ok though with your bad Knee ????


----------



## Wheale

I used to prefer the leg press when i was half ****d bout a leg workout until i spent like 10 to 15 min stretching off and performing warmup sets then i went all out in a squat session last week and my legs have been aching for 4 or 5 days (in a gud way) and feel great now cant wait till my next session squats all the way leg press never gave me that soreness


----------



## winger

Bench, squats and dead lift. Lets not get confused.

What is more natural, squats or leg press?:gun:


----------



## Biker

samurai69 said:


> Are leg presses ok though with your bad Knee ????


I'm not shifting a lot of weight but yes they feel better that squatting


----------



## Biker

winger said:


> Bench, squats and dead lift. Lets not get confused.
> 
> What is more natural, squats or leg press?:gun:


squats are more natural for sure.


----------



## DB

all i'm doin for the next month is squats deads bench and militaries.......

so squats for me!!


----------



## rich81

Both can be as good as each other, it depends on how good the leg press is and how good your form is and hard you are willing to work, same goes for squats, ive seen people load the bar and squat about 2 inches and they call that a rep, same with the leg press, they are both great exercises and are both the worst if done badly, anyway i do smith machine squats now as i have a buggered knee and it has put on some great gains on my legs over the past year or so, but again they are only as good as your form, good deep reps, squatting till your nose and eyes bleed.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

I heard that Squats on a Smith Machine can potentially lead to injuries. I know one guy in my gym who used the Smith rather than wait for the rack to be available, and buggered something up.

Bumpo for comments...


----------



## winger

Timmy Smooth said:


> I heard that Squats on a Smith Machine can potentially lead to injuries. I know one guy in my gym who used the Smith rather than wait for the rack to be available, and buggered something up.
> 
> Bumpo for comments...


This is true. You have to follow the machine instead of letting the body follow its own groove.


----------



## verve

I saw someone doing bent over rows using a smith machine today :jerk: It took me a while to figure out what exercise he was actually attempting. Smith machines should be avoided, they are evil, and possibly designed by Satan himself


----------



## samurai691436114498

Timmy Smooth said:


> I heard that Squats on a Smith Machine can potentially lead to injuries. I know one guy in my gym who used the Smith rather than wait for the rack to be available, and buggered something up.
> 
> Bumpo for comments...


Its ok to use for a modified, almost hack, squat, where you lean right back, with feet forward, but as a general rule not the best thing for squats


----------



## winger

samurai69 said:


> Its ok to use for a modified, almost hack, squat, where you lean right back, with feet forward, but as a general rule not the best thing for squats


This is true. On the smith machine you can move your feet forward or backward to isolate more quad or hamstring. I stick with basic compound excercises myself. I do throw in isolation stuff at the end though.


----------



## crazycal1

squats-most anabolic of exercises-leg press is a poor substitute(if you have back probs you could try a shrug bar)


----------



## trickymicky69

squats. the best exercise in the world. full stop.


----------



## winger

Strongest men on the planet do squats, deads and bench. I wonder if there is a correlation?


----------



## trickymicky69

winger said:


> Strongest men on the planet do squats, deads and bench. I wonder if there is a correlation?


yes there is. i spend around four hours a day isolating my penis muscle but does that grow? maybe i should start using two hands and turn into a compound exercise. compounds make you grow


----------



## winger

trickymicky69 said:


> yes there is. i spend around four hours a day isolating my penis muscle but does that grow? maybe i should start using two hands and turn into a compound exercise. compounds make you grow


LOL 

Let us know how that works out for ya!............lol


----------



## Keyser Soze

If you've got a spotter, then squat. If not, do both.

Yes, the squat is the superior movement in MOST aspects - but if you're visiting a gym once only, it's a good idea to use their press to mix up things. Plus, if you have no spotter, it doesn't matter on the press if your strength runs out, no bar to crush you. So you don't have to worry about balance on the Press.

Depends on your circumstances.

KS


----------



## hackskii

The only time I ever use a spotter is when I am going a max for a single.

Other than that I dont use a spot for bench or squats.


----------



## winger

Squats are #1 for leg development period!

Let's ask ourselves, "what do the worlds strongest men do"?..........lol.

If there is a second best it would be leg presses, but that is a far second IMO!


----------



## Felicite

Squats all the way. Leg presses are for sissy girlie girls.


----------



## winger

Felicite said:


> Squats all the way. Leg presses are for sissy girlie girls.


I agree 100%. All the leg presssers pm me please...........lol


----------



## meera

Leg work is the least of my favourite routines but I have to give the thumbs up to squats as opposed to the leg press. I am aiming to just tone and not grow my legs at the moment (they are big enough thank you) so my leg routine is currently weightless/bodyweight squats, lunges and step ups.


----------



## winger

meera said:


> my leg routine is currently weightless/bodyweight squats, lunges and step ups.


I have seen really good legs doing that kind of routine.


----------



## meera

winger said:


> I have seen really good legs doing that kind of routine.


I used to do the BB squats and heavy plates leg presses but my legs exploded! Being female it's not exactly what I wanted so I have since changed my leg routine to keeping it more toned than huge. If I had it my way, I would still like to lose some thigh sizeray2:


----------



## winger

meera said:


> If I had it my way, I would still like to lose some thigh sizeray2:


Please, please dont. I love big thighs. Best attribute on a woman! 

Thighs and butt....yum


----------



## hackskii

I like big strong looking legs too for some reason.


----------



## Peg

Having big firm muscles with a little padding is different than jiggly flabby big thighs...

It's nice to know there are men who like big thighs and shapely derrieres.

Sometimes it is disheartening to look in the magzines and media and see the sleek babes that have no imperfections and then be told by the media that if you want to be sexy you must look like this image and that this is the 'look' that men want.

I''m looking forward to the results of my training come July...


----------



## hackskii

Funny people look at looks for the sexy thing.

I know beautifal women that are not sexy at all.

I have been with very sexy, Sensual, women that were no more than average looking.

There is no way of knowing how sexy someone is by looking at a picture. What a joke.

A woman can be sexy by her mind too.

Man, I must be old or something.

I saw two women at my gym yesterday with the hugest fake boobs and to me that is not sexy, they were so big I almost laughed.

Sorry for the hyjack by the way merra, I like big legs.


----------



## winger

Peg said:


> It's nice to know there are men who like big thighs and shapely derrieres.


Screw the magazines. Bring on the hips, thighs and butt!

Dont let those magazines get you down, there is someone for every body!


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> I like big strong looking legs too for some reason.


same as, I love a chick with big thighs and glutes, not fat ass though (an example a blonde chick in the gold digger video by Kanye West, and a girl in the lets get blown video by Snoop Dogg) . Oh yeah That and a big rack, fake boobs or not


----------



## winger

Cap said:


> same as, I love a chick with big thighs and glutes, not fat ass though (an example a blonde chick in the gold digger video by Kanye West, and a girl in the lets get blown video by Snoop Dogg) . Oh yeah That and a big rack, fake boobs or not


Gold Digger video click here.


----------



## Captain Hero

winger said:


> Gold Digger video click here.


nice one big man  but says I cant view it :boohoo:


----------



## winger

Cap said:


> nice one big man  but says I cant view it :boohoo:


Does any one else have that problem? It works on the work computers.........lol.


----------



## meera

winger said:


> Please, please dont. I love big thighs. Best attribute on a woman!
> 
> Thighs and butt....yum


I have the butt alright! My kids tell me it's a huge as the map of Englandmg:

My thighs, when they get bigger through heavy leg work, give me too much friction pain so that's a no no for me ....

The way my lower part stands at the moment, I think sizewise I don't need any but tone-wise it could do with some!


----------



## Crazy Mick

Squats


----------



## sarahwilliams

meera said:


> I have the butt alright! My kids tell me it's a huge as the map of Englandmg:
> 
> My thighs, when they get bigger through heavy leg work, give me too much friction pain so that's a no no for me ....
> 
> The way my lower part stands at the moment, I think sizewise I don't need any but tone-wise it could do with some!


Aww arent kids sweet lol

Im currently trying to build my legs up. I don't think we are ever satisfied with what we have achieved and the parts of our bodies others view are strong, are often the ones we see as our weakest.

I get told my back is great, but to me it needs more definition ...

Tell your kids your butt is great


----------



## winger

Ya gota love kids honesty. I dont see it but then again im not a kid......lol 

Yea squats for leg development and bootie.


----------



## hackskii

I love big tone legs on a woman, that looks good, so does a fit looking rear too......

Legs and butt are my fav.


----------



## meera

WOW..great encouragement to me there peeps..much appreciated...bless...


----------



## winger

Nice avatar. I see the face matches the beautiful body.


----------



## hackskii

Oh yah winger, I like the avatar too, just noticed that after you pointed it out.


----------



## Lord Lucan

Squats work best for me for some reason leg press either dont feel like i've worked my legs or they feel over worked squats on their own(not on a smith machine- they scare me) work great legs feel like they have been worked without being over worked also leg presses tend to make my knees feel stiff. In response to women thick(muscular not fat) thighs and a nice round firm ass. no ass- no action as far as i'm concerned wnt something you can grab a hold of but not something that wobbles in your hands


----------



## meera

Winger and hackshii:love:


----------



## riddles

I do both for my workout start with squat then leg press on the sled.


----------



## Toregar

Squats, hands down, to parallel or just below. It is the most anabolic exercise you can do for the body, deadlifts coming in a close second. If you're having knee problems, wrap them and only go down as comfortably far as you can. If they're really hurting, well then I suppose the leg press would be your next option.


----------



## MrGum

winger said:


> Bench, squats and dead lift. Lets not get confused.
> 
> What is more natural, squats or leg press?:gun:





crazycal1 said:


> squats-most anabolic of exercises-leg press is a poor substitute(if you have back probs you could try a shrug bar)





trickymicky69 said:


> squats. the best exercise in the world. full stop.





winger said:


> Strongest men on the planet do squats, deads and bench. I wonder if there is a correlation?


What they said.


----------



## TOBE

Squats all day!


----------



## N2GB

used to do both in the gym I used to use but prefered leg press..

train at home now and do squats which i know everyone recommends to do as a mass builder i`m just not comfortable doing them.

Had keyhole surgery on my left knee and I had a hard impact on my back from a fall I had in work 15yrs ago did samething two tears before as well ...still gives me crap now :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## cellaratt

One of my obstacles after I broke my shoulder is that I'm not able to do squats without putting myself in great pain...yep, you read it correctly, I said my shoulder is the reason I can't do squats...The weight of the bar combined with the angle my shoulder has to be in to do the exercise cause's severe pain on my reconstructed shoulder...So with great regret I am forced to do leg press as a alternative. In all honesty, it doesn't bother me much...


----------



## notorious1990

i do both.. but if i had to pick one it would be squats!!

Ben


----------



## hackskii

Lunges are another option.


----------



## weeman

i prefer leg press to squats,in fact i dont squat at all,cant say my quads have suffered because of it either 

Yates was another leg press instead of squats guy,can't say his legs suffered either really lol


----------



## Kezz

I prefer legs press and hack squats, i just end up with a big **** when i have squatted lol


----------



## Lift

winger said:


> Bench, squats and dead lift. Lets not get confused.
> 
> What is more natural, squats or leg press?:gun:


amen!


----------



## Kezz

leg press is a natural movement too


----------



## hackskii

Kezz said:


> leg press is a natural movement too


I think winger ment natural as in the bar is not on a pre-determined plane.

Like the diffrence between the smith machine bench and bar bench.

One is a natural movement, the other is not.


----------



## Lost Soul

machines are about as natural as protected sex...we were put on this earth to move in the direction our body wants in the most natural line based on our biomechanics

Most people who find it hard to squat can do remedial exercises to obviate such issues or simply lift a weight they are capable of actually squatting.

Hire a good PT and I say good, pay £50 for the hour and learn a movement that will see you right for eternity


----------



## Kezz

I really cant see how squatting can give you bigger legs or better developed legs than leg press can


----------



## Lost Soul

Which movements do you control on on squat? eccentric,concentric or both?

Which movements do you control on on leg press? eccentric,concentric or both?


----------



## Kezz

regardless of that i still cant see how, with leg press you are using just your legs to push the weight and the same goes for hack squats..... i see so many people bent right foreward when doing free bar squats and doing most of the work with their lower backs, squats are good but not the be all and end all of leg building


----------



## weeman

Lost Soul said:


> Which movements do you control on on squat? eccentric,concentric or both?
> 
> Which movements do you control on on leg press? eccentric,concentric or both?


both,basic common sense which applies to every movement that we do,or at least this should be the case.


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> I really cant see how squatting can give you bigger legs or better developed legs than leg press can


Check this out see what you think http://bnbf.co.uk/Squat%20experiment.htm

I love squats really feel I have achieved something as it's just you and the bar.....oh and the guy spotting you is good too :thumb: :thumb :

I ache for 3-4 days after I do heavy squats, keeps my legs n botty firm too


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Squats all the way.


----------



## Lost Soul

weeman said:


> both,basic common sense which applies to every movement that we do,or at least this should be the case.


Nope, leg press does not require the downward control part of a exercise or to stabilise the movement and this is where squats come in, prime example being the adductor magnus weaknesses in those who dont squat yet press


----------



## Kezz

try putting 12 plates aside on the leg press and tell me you dont need to control it on the way down


----------



## Lost Soul

Kezz said:


> try putting 12 plates aside on the leg press and tell me you dont need to control it on the way down


Why dont you squat 12 plates aside then? (or the equiv with 50kg plates if the bar wont take them)


----------



## Kezz

Because i dont think your back could take it!! the leg press on the other hand can


----------



## Captain Hero

Kezz said:


> I prefer legs press and hack squats, i just end up with a big **** when i have squatted lol


Think I will be going for that combo on my quad sesh next  My **** is big enough as it is!!!


----------



## Lost Soul

Kezz said:


> Because i dont think your back could take it!! the leg press on the other hand can


http://www.ironscene.com/videos/350_ano_turtianinen_500kg/390kg_weight_releaser_squat

his back took it on a negative....

You are building up momentum on a leg press which means the power off the drive is not required.

If you start all leg presses from a dead stop at the bottom *of each rep* can you lift/push the same in comparison to doing a fluid 2-0-2-0 rep tempo for 10 reps?


----------



## Kezz

Dead stop leg pressing is hard and i actually do it quite a bit, granted the weight you use wont be as much as when you start from the top and repping, but then again load the squat bar up and squat it starting in the full squat position and you wont get anywhere near as much as when you start from standing...... its horses for courses really i'm not suggesting leg press is better than squats for building legs but that they are both as good as each other


----------



## Lost Soul

But your not put forward why..just what you feel

There has to be a theory behind something to be a standard approach or at least applicable to many, hence the suggestion of AM weakness I have stated


----------



## weeman

Lost Soul said:


> You are building up momentum on a leg press which means the power off the drive is not required.
> 
> If you start all leg presses from a dead stop at the bottom *of each rep* can you lift/push the same in comparison to doing a fluid 2-0-2-0 rep tempo for 10 reps?


you could then apply that statement to every single movement for every bodypart you train.

All movements should be performed in a controlled manner,no momentum,the main reason you wont be able to perform the same weight on squats that you would on leg press is down to the design and dynamics of each given machine,eg angle,friction on the sled etc.

a good example would be one of those leg presses that someone posted a picture of in this thread,the one where you are pushing straight up,not a chance you will be able to push the same weight on that as you would on say a leg press with a 45 degree angle.

To suggest that the leg press doesnt require you to stabilise the weight on the way down is a little crazy lol i understand the comparison in a way if you mean in the way you can compare db pressing to barbell pressing,but you 100% still need to stabilise the weight on the way down unless your in the habit of letting the weight crash down and bounce out of the bottom of each rep lol

As for adductor magnus weakness's again can't say thats something i have noticed,my own hang out of my legs for a start,yates the same,look at the boards own pete the freak ffs for a fantastic example too.


----------



## Lost Soul

weeman said:


> As for adductor magnus weakness's again can't say thats something i have noticed,my own hang out of my legs for a start,yates the same,look at the boards own pete the freak ffs for a fantastic example too.


Correct, yet there are others in the same bracket who struggle...Similar to siting any 'string body part' and saying BBer X does exercise X to do that yet there will be a whole host of Bber who do the same exercise without the visiual development.

Just to confirm, you are saying the downward control recruits as many fibres and to the same degree (in terms of load) on a squat as it does a leg press with the same theoretical load?


----------



## weeman

Lost Soul said:


> Just to confirm, you are saying the downward control recruits as many fibres and to the same degree (in terms of load) on a squat as it does a leg press with the same theoretical load?


no mate i'm not saying that at all,what i am doing is referring to the statement you posted and saying thats an unrealistic thing to say-

"Nope, leg press does not require the downward control part of a exercise or to stabilise the movement and this is where squats come in, prime example being the adductor magnus weaknesses in those who dont squat yet press"

your actually saying that you dont need to control the downward part of the movement on leg press,now if you had actually said it doesnt recruit as many fibres as squatting then thats fair enough as i cant really argue with the findings on that.


----------



## Lost Soul

No, I am stating the control required on a leg press is not that of the squat hence one of the reasons why the AM development is an issue when people move from pressing to squatting


----------



## weeman

fair enough mate 

i know you actually have a clue which is why its good to get into a discussion with you (enjoy reading your posts mate) it just gets to me why half the other guys that post these statements like 'squat is king' and 'you cant have good legs without squatting',what i want them to do is show me how they come to this conclusion,get pics of their legs up as they all must have some mighty quads to be being so bold as to state such facts lol

i think its largely down to the fact its easier for them to say what has been garnered over the years as general consensus rather than actually putting the time in the gym and finding out what works for them as an individual.

There are very few statements made in bodybuilding which can be applied to everyone and the sooner people realise this the better as their own progress will benefit from that realisation once they have taken it on board


----------



## winger

I cant give any scientific evidence, but when I do leg press my legs don't even get sore the next day, when I do squats I always get sore.

I actually cycle them. I hate doing squats because they just kick my butt.


----------



## Lost Soul

weeman said:


> fair enough mate
> 
> i know you actually have a clue which is why its good to get into a discussion with you (enjoy reading your posts mate) it just gets to me why half the other guys that post these statements like 'squat is king' and 'you cant have good legs without squatting',what i want them to do is show me how they come to this conclusion,get pics of their legs up as they all must have some mighty quads to be being so bold as to state such facts lol
> 
> i think its largely down to the fact its easier for them to say what has been garnered over the years as general consensus rather than actually putting the time in the gym and finding out what works for them as an individual.
> 
> There are very few statements made in bodybuilding which can be applied to everyone and the sooner people realise this the better as their own progress will benefit from that realisation once they have taken it on board


Agree mate and my respect is given back, not only for the knowldge but one of the most aesthetically pleasing physiques I have seen for a while 

I am very much abhor black and white copy and paste statements and love questioning:

Why?

But Why?

Yes but why?

:lol: :lol:

Thats my nature and appreciate it comes across as aggressive sometimes 

I like to think there is no a one size fits all approach to anything and there be a reason for anything and happy to step away from a debate when i am wrong or a better side of an argument appears.

This is one that will be hard to actually quantfiy or qualify beyond anecdotal evidence 

Now I am happy to debate why front squats are better than back squats :lol: :lol:



winger said:


> I cant give any scientific evidence, but when I do leg press my legs don't even get sore the next day, when I do squats I always get sore.


Your two gold stars just about lets you get away with that one :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Lost Soul said:


> Your two gold stars just about lets you get away with that one :laugh:


You know how he got those gold stars right?

Porn in the male animal...... :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> You know how he got those gold stars right?


Stole one off your Mcdonalds name badge only leaving you with 4?

I am eager to have a star



Greekgoddess said:


> What happened to lunges? I do squats, then lunges, then finish off with the leg press .


Were they an option on the poll?

They have their place but TBH they are hit or miss with people..I find split squats a little easier but stimulation wise I find its more form over technique and simply cant get the load in.

I think this says a lot about my stability and issues with it. I rely heavily on stabilising muscles in comparison to squats as there is still lateral movement for me and pain in the knee.

I like

45 press

front squats

auxillary movement

As I train quads alone away from hams (or as much as you can)


----------



## weeman

Lost Soul said:


> Agree mate and my respect is given back, not only for the knowldge but one of the most aesthetically pleasing physiques I have seen for a while
> 
> I am very much abhor black and white copy and paste statements and love questioning:
> 
> Why?
> 
> But Why?
> 
> Yes but why?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thats my nature and appreciate it comes across as aggressive sometimes
> 
> I like to think there is no a one size fits all approach to anything and there be a reason for anything and happy to step away from a debate when i am wrong or a better side of an argument appears.
> 
> This is one that will be hard to actually quantfiy or qualify beyond anecdotal evidence
> 
> Now I am happy to debate why front squats are better than back squats :lol: :lol:


hey thanks very much mate,i'm flattered 

very much of the same opinion as yourself,loling @ the front squats/squats


----------



## winger

Lost Soul said:


> Your two gold stars just about lets you get away with that one :laugh:


Ouch..lol. Check your rep points mate! 

Well we can all agree that Tom Platz and some very big legs and loved his squats. Click here and see Tom doing 23 reps with 500 lbs.


----------



## Lost Soul

Lol gents..Im one closer to scotts stars

The platz video should be handed out to every kid who says "I dont need to train legs because i go running and they are big enough as they are" or those who boast 400kg leg presses and they could do it under a squat bar but their gym doesnt have one, and the next nearest gym is a 4hr drive away and they cant get a bar at home as their mum doesnt have the space....blah blah

In fact even show it to those who love to call reps above 12 'toning reps'

The only thing it tones is the esophagus in anticipation of the vomit passing through all that little quicker at the end of the 20 reppers


----------



## winger

I knew you would like that. :thumbup1:

Ok, here is





 407x20 Squats. What a stud I might add. Look at were it starts to get hard for him and look how many he grunts out after that. I don't think too many people train that hard. :whistling:

Click





.


----------



## Lost Soul

Lovely, such a talented kid, shame about his sudden demise....thats life though i suppose

Based on observations in UK gyms this is more suited to the majority of trainers when it comes to legs...oh edit they didnt mention needing dbol and creatine to do it...


----------



## winger

That is funny. I expected something very very different than that. :whistling:


----------



## brickhoused

For gains nothing beat squats but I do not enjoy 1 second of them although I alway push myself hard for 4 sets of squats before moving on to leg press which I enjoy more unfortunately.


----------



## hackskii

I hate them too, almost as bad as clean and jerks.........


----------



## MXD

I love and hate squats, I did squat 232.5 raw the other day at 82k which I was very happy with.

Heres a vid of 220


----------



## paul_22

squats no question although very dangerous for me as i have disk probelms in my back


----------



## winger

MXD said:


> I love and hate squats, I did squat 232.5 raw the other day at 82k which I was very happy with.
> 
> Heres a vid of 220


My neck hurts looking at that.


----------



## Booga

I used to only do legpresses as our gym does not have a squating rack. Did try it though in the smithmachine and boy can you feel the difference between squat and legpress! The next day my legs felt like I actually did some work on them!! Converted to squat! 

One problem though is that the cushion on the bar isn't the best anymore and now I have a red line across my traps and shoulders like I burst some blood vessels, I only had 40Kg on the bar!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squats for me


----------



## Gym Bunny

I love squats. Prefer front squats to back squats tho...esp if I can clean the bar up. Leg press is gay.


----------



## Big Gunz

Squats for me.


----------



## Howe

Defiantly Squats


----------



## M_at

Squats - I damaged a rib on the leg press as it doesn't cater for short ****s like me.


----------



## Big Will 08

I prefer the squat myself since the leg press doesnt really use any stabalizer muscles.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Squats


----------



## wes

Widow maker squats all the way


----------



## HGH

Squats but suffer for days with injuries/niggles afterwards.....


----------



## Big Gunz

ATG squats all the way!


----------



## Jsb

meera said:


> WOW..great encouragement to me there peeps..much appreciated...bless...


if you dont mind me saying i think your physique looks fantastic and would like to see a pic of these muscular thighs. personnaly i dont like skinny woman, need shape for me.

not a come on by the way just admire your dedication to achieve what you have

oh yeah squats all the way but also do both


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Squats all the way!


----------

